# MOST VISITED ITALIAN CITY



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, time to get Italian!


----------



## Skymino (Oct 30, 2006)

For an italian it is easy.


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

-Rome
-Florence
-Venice
-Verona


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Roma, 
Firenze, 
Siena, 
Pisa, 
Venezia, 
Verona, 
Genova, 
Napoli, 
Palermo


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Roma,
> Firenze,
> Siena,
> Pisa,
> ...


I haven't visited Siena and Genova myself! :lol:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

All, except for Palermo, Catania and Bari. :cheers:


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Rome, Milan, Genoa etc (Brindisi, Portofino, Sorrento, Gioia Tauro)


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

Slodi said:


> Rome, Milan, Genoa etc (Brindisi, Portofino, Sorrento, Gioia Tauro)


What the hell brought you to Gioia Tauro? :lol:


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Venice, Verona, Pisa, Palermo, Catania.

Not included in the list: Padova and some more places on Sicily.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*i went to rome when i was 7. so cool. italian spaghetti tastes different in italy! i also remember seeing the basilica of st peter and the collusieum. pretty impressive sights, no doubt.*


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Fede_Milan said:


> What the hell brought you to Gioia Tauro? :lol:


Don't you know that Gioia Tauro is second biggest container terminal in the Mediterranean and biggest in the whole Italy? :lol:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Just Rome


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

Slodi said:


> Don't you know that Gioia Tauro is second biggest container terminal in the Mediterranean and biggest in the whole Italy? :lol:


Yeah I sure know! It just sounded weird as a main sightseeing spot!


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

It doesn't say "most visited sightseeing spot" but just "most visited" and in my case it was Gioia Tauro. It sounds weird but it is the truth.


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

^^ Relax man! I was not making fun of you! I was just curious. That's all.
Peace!


----------



## karlom (Sep 14, 2006)

Is there any comment for Milan?!?

(well, It's my city...)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Rome, Milan, Venice, Turin, Palermo, Catania


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Rome, Florence, Sienna. Visited those three in October, and I'm going to visit Rome again in two monts. :banana:


----------



## Made_In_France (Dec 31, 2006)

Rome, Milan, Sienna, Pisa, Venice, Florence and Catania. 



.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Btw, it's Siena, not Sienna.


----------

